# Come As You Are



## sidney (Jul 14, 2012)

With open arms
Jesus is waiting
Come are you are
Without hesitating 
He holds for you
All that you need
So come as you are
It's time to be free!

Good morning ladies, I hear the Lord saying Come to me, all you who are weary and heavy laden.  He can take that heavy yolk from you and place his yolk upon you.  Because his yolk is easy!  He is gentle and meek, His yyolk is gentle and light.  It's not sharp or harsh, His yolk is easy!  Be free from that yolk!  Come as you are!  He can take it off you and give you His yolk.  It will bring you good and not harm, for He is meek and lowly hearted.  

Isaiah 43:3
For I am the Lord your God
the Holy One of Israel, your Savior
I give Egypt for your ransom
Cush and Seba in your stead
Since you are precious and honored in my sight,
and because I love you,
I will give men in exchange for you,
and people in exchange for your life.
Do not be afraid, for I am with you;
I will bring your children from the east
and gather you from the west.
I will say to the north, 'Give them up'
and to the south, 'Do not hold them back'
Bring my sons from afar
and my daughters from the ends of the earth
everyone who is called by my name,
whom I created for my glory,
who I formed and made."

Come as you are, He's waiting.  From wherever you are, from afar...just come. 












 [Song by KeKe Shierd -from the preacher's kid ]


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 14, 2012)

sidney

Amen! I'm glad we serve a God that allows us to come as you are....

He is Almighty, a Friend, Shelter, Comforter, Provider, Advocate, Healer, Wondeful Counselor, Deliverer, Redeemer, Restorer, and Lord of Peace.


----------



## sidney (Jul 14, 2012)

PinkPebbles said:


> sidney
> 
> *Amen! I'm glad we serve a God that allows us to come as you are....*
> 
> He is Almighty, a Friend, Shelter, Comforter, Provider, Advocate, Healer, Wondeful Counselor, Deliverer, Redeemer, Restorer, and Lord of Peace.


Yes, your post made me cry!  I am glad too, just the way your are.  We don't have to try to fix ourselves up, He will do it!...Who am I Lord, that you are mindful of me?  God almighty...now I have to go listen to "Friend of God"....Israel & New Breed.  God's love for us is amazing!


----------



## ONAMSHN (Jul 14, 2012)

This was RIGHT on time!!!!!


----------



## R.A.A.H (Jul 14, 2012)

aren't we just BLESSED to have such a GOD like HIM? WHO ELSE WOULD FIT THE PART?!


----------



## sidney (Jul 14, 2012)

Ladies,

I found the full song  on youtube, it's called "Jesus is Waiting."  Beautiful song!  I knew the first part because they play that part in the movie, but here is the rest!  As usual, Kiera Sheard delivers!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywnHrrZmOUk


----------



## sidney (Jul 14, 2012)

R.A.A.H said:


> aren't we just BLESSED to have such a GOD like HIM? WHO ELSE WOULD FIT THE PART?!





ONAMSHN said:


> This was RIGHT on time!!!!!



There is NONE like him!  Amen Ladies!


----------



## Nonie (Jul 14, 2012)

sidney, what a beautiful message. Thank you. You just reminded me of a song I heard for the first time last month that is also along the lines of how much Father loves us:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7iXfibKF2A


----------



## sidney (Jul 14, 2012)

Nonie said:


> @sidney, what a beautiful message. Thank you. You just reminded me of a song I heard for the first time last month that is also along the lines of how much Father loves us:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7iXfibKF2A


 
Amen! Wonderful message!


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Nov 19, 2012)

sidney said:


> With open arms
> Jesus is waiting
> Come are you are
> Without hesitating
> ...



Saved to re-read.  sidney why poof so much?  You give helpful posts, then take them away?  

 [Song by KeKe Shierd -from the preacher's kid ][/QUOTE]


----------

